# 77 Gallon Rebuild



## dgorsk (Mar 16, 2013)

Well im new here so hi . Well i used to be heavy into cichlids, had about 15 tanks and used to do alot of breeding and supplying of cichlids (mostly F1 electric yellows, Ngara Flame Tails, Red Empress and Blue Dolphins) for the petlands in winnipeg Manitoba. Anyways about 6 years ago i moved to BC with my wife and sold all my tanks. i've been getting the itch to get back into cichlids lately and had a friend ask if i wanted a free tank his workmate was getting rid of. I said sure and was amazed to find out it was a 77 gallon ( thought it would be a 10 or 15). When he dropped it off it was in less then ideal shape so took quite abit of work to clean it. Then after building a stand and getting it all setup i filled it...... To my dismay the tank bowed in the middle soooo much that i immediately drained it. The seals were good but the silicon in the seems was sketchy. Anyways here are some pics from the rebuild 

How it showed up









Cleaned









Stand Started to finished









































All Setup... for now  









I didnt take a pic of the tank bowed unfortunately, But here it is all tore apart


----------



## dgorsk (Mar 16, 2013)

REBUILD 

























Added in 4 10mm Glass Braces









Filled and pond fish are cycling it. Aquascape round 1 = BLECH









Thats more like it, Finished Product!!

























Thanks for looking. More tanks to come hopefully(if the wife lets me )


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

welcome to bca man! great job on the rebuild.... everything looks great and i'm sure we'll see more tanks from you soon!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Great rebuild job and welcome to the forum


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Another prairie boy on board! Welcome to BCA and if I may say so that is an amazing stand you've built yourself, absolutely gorgeous! Where in Winnipeg? I lived in River Heights and went to Grant Park High school.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome and nice work redoing the tank!


----------



## dgorsk (Mar 16, 2013)

@Master Wilkins, I lived in couple different spot in winnipeg for the 8yrs i lived there. I lived in the west kildonan area for abit then bought a house in the glen elm area on the river.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice stand and tank rebuild. Great job!


----------



## dgorsk (Mar 16, 2013)

Well the pond fish are out and fist batch of new fish are in 
Got a breeding group of Electric Yellows, amazing looking fish no black barring at all!










Scaredy Cats


















Also 1 of the females was holding when i got them so quickly setup my 20 gallon into a baby tank


----------

